# **PIC REQUEST** - quite a few.



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey guys. :wave: 

It would be perfectly fine w/ me if you posted your pics here, but I have a handful of requests. I miss seeing all the pups since I can't be on as often anymore (not that I'm going to become inactive, but I only get to check a few times a week nowadays).  

Scruffy**
Peanut and Buttercup**
Trinity and Smiffy**
Tyson**
Woody and Teddy**
Stitch and Zero**
the OTHER Tito **

And ANY brindle chis. I'm amazed by them! I *WILL *have one someday! LOL! 



And of course, thanks in advance.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll take some of the boys together tomorrow and post them up for u


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

nemochi said:


> I'll take some of the boys together tomorrow and post them up for u


Oh thank you thank you Nemochi! You ROCK! :love7:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

*sniff sniff*
nobody likes me or my chis
*sniff*


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

iluvmyvikin said:


> *sniff sniff*
> nobody likes me or my chis
> *sniff*


I love your Chi


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

iluvmyvikin said:


> *sniff sniff*
> nobody likes me or my chis
> *sniff*


Are you smokin' somethin' woman? :lol: You have a chocolate chihuahua..she's one of my faves!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

iluvmyvikin said:


> *sniff sniff*
> nobody likes me or my chis
> *sniff*


Don't worry, your not the only one that feels that way  8) 



Yeah ya know, thinking about..I think I need my fix of Teddy and Woody and the other babies up in here!! So c'mon parents, quit blushing and POST!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree post the pics people!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

iluvmyvikin said:


> *sniff sniff*
> nobody likes me or my chis
> *sniff*


Well then I request pics of your chis too! :-D


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

yey yey! i put beenie up


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

As my camera is on the blink atm I only have camera phone pics but here are the boys are couple of mins ago


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

They look so cute!!! :wave:


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

iluvmyvikin said:


> *sniff sniff*
> nobody likes me or my chis
> *sniff*


Of course we love you and your Chis. Since you never post pics... I had to take matters into my own hands  I figured out how to track my way back to your photobucket site. and see any pictures that you have posted marked public .. that way i can check in on been and frei to see if there are any new pictures since you never post any *hint* *hint*


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

kipbug said:


> Of course we love you and your Chis. Since you never post pics... I had to take matters into my own hands  I figured out how to track my way back to your photobucket site. and see any pictures that you have posted marked public .. that way i can check in on been and frei to see if there are any new pictures since you never post any *hint* *hint*


aww!  we are loved


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Great pics nemo chi :wave: 

Not sure if you meant my tyson or not :?  But I will take some pics of him this weekend and post as havnt posted any for ages now  :wave:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Great pics nemo chi :wave:
> 
> Not sure if you meant my tyson or not :?  But I will take some pics of him this weekend and post as havnt posted any for ages now  :wave:


I agree.....great pics! I love those little guys!! :-D

And IS there another Tyson? 'Cause I was talking about yours.  :lol: I CAN'T WAIT!  By the way.....i LOVE LOVE LOVE your siggy!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwwww thanks  Tyson has a fan  I must tell him  :wave: 

Yea there is one more tyson i think not sure what the ladys user name is tho i forgot :? 

Will try and get sum nice piccies this weekend :wink: :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Awwwww thanks  Tyson has a fan  I must tell him  :wave:
> 
> Yea there is one more tyson i think not sure what the ladys user name is tho i forgot :?
> 
> Will try and get sum nice piccies this weekend :wink: :wave:


hey Jayne I wanna see Tyson I havent seen a photo of ur boy in ages


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi sarah :wave: I will def post some :wink: Your boys are looking as gorgeous as ever btw :wink: :wave:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

here are some of teddy & woody...

hanging out under my parrot's cage









and just hanging out


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Jen ur boys are beautiful and Teddy is really growing up now I love his tail  and woody is sooo little u really should post pics more often.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks sarah


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

omg that 2nd pic Jen :love5:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

The 2nd pic of them is AWESOME!! :wave:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks guys  they do make me smile a lot


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> iluvmyvikin said:
> 
> 
> > *sniff sniff*
> ...


You are definitely not the only one that feels that way. I think everyone's chi got mentioned on that favorite chi thread once except mine!

I don't care, I am just trying to make you feel better by saying that you are at least more popular than me! LOL


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

omg, teddy and woody pics are soooooooooo cute!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

halle has _always_ been one of my favorites  i never made a list there are just too many :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree; I couldn't make a list either because there were too many cuties to choose from! Halle is adorable- I've loved watching her grow up  

Everyone has such beautiful chis, by the way


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Teddy's mom said:


> halle has _always_ been one of my favorites  i never made a list there are just too many :wink:


awww, thanks! She feels special; if I told her she'd do her little strut she does when she knows she is being admired, LOL.

Yeah, I am guilty of making a list, but I probably shouldn't have because I no doubt forgot many! Your dogs have always been some of my favs, too!!!!!!!! I ADORE them!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Jessie22 said:


> I agree; I couldn't make a list either because there were too many cuties to choose from! Halle is adorable- I've loved watching her grow up
> 
> Everyone has such beautiful chis, by the way


thanks!

and I agree! Every chi on here is cute!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

TareG said:


> I don't care, I am just trying to make you feel better by saying that you are at least more popular than me! LOL


Don't even go there! I *LOVE* the mountain dew pic!  it's WAAAY too cute!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

edited: nm :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Great pics Sarah and Jen!! All of your boys are soooo beautiful!!! :love5:

I don't get my feelings hurt when my boys aren't mentioned. :wink: There are just too many cute chi's here.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Kari said:


> Great pics Sarah and Jen!! All of your boys are soooo beautiful!!! :love5:
> 
> I don't get my feelings hurt when my boys aren't mentioned. :wink: There are just too many cute chi's here.


Teddy and Woody make a great pair!  We have birds too....how ironic.  We have two cockatiels named Zephyr and Acadi.

Guys, I totally agree w/ Kari. I SOOOOOOO didn't mean to hurt anyone's feelings!! I truly and honestly love ALL the chis here....there are just SOOOOOO MANY!! When I do a pic request, I try to just name off a few. But if you'll remember in the past, I've done topics like, "Post your fav pic of your chi here" and stuff like that. I really really do love all of them! You all have PRECIOUS babies!!! And I PROMISE I mean that!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

AEROMarley1983 said:


> We have birds too....how ironic.  We have two cockatiels named Zephyr and Acadi.


mine is a meyers parrot named dory ...quite a little handful too :wink:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

My Grandma has an African Grey and he is quite the handful, like a little kid! :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Heres a few of Tyson as requested  :wave: :wink:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Heres a few of Tyson as requested  :wave: :wink:


OMG! I love the first one and the one on your lap! hehe.

he is soooooooooo cute!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Kari said:


> Great pics Sarah and Jen!! All of your boys are soooo beautiful!!! :love5:
> 
> I don't get my feelings hurt when my boys aren't mentioned. :wink: There are just too many cute chi's here.


Yes, good point. I wasn't saying my feelings were hurt cuz no one asked for Halle pics. I was just trying to console another chi person, lol. 

I think we should ask for pics from chis that haven't been posted in a while! I love pics! The more, the merrier!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awww thanks TareG  The second one he is on my boyfriends lap :wink:  

Your babies are soooooo gorgeous too :wave:


----------

